# 6.2a or 6.3e -- Which is best for Series 2 DTIVOs?



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

I've got a couple old HDVR2s and a Philips DSR7000 still on 4.01b and am looking to upgrade their version, but I've heard arguments on both sides as to which one is best to go with--6.2a or 6.3e.

Anyone have any recommendations and why? I've got a 6.2a image and a 6.3e image already, so it's no big deal as to which one I can apply; I'm just looking to see which one is _best _ to apply.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Since you've got two DirecTivo's, then you'll probably want to stay with 6.2a because after hacking or zippering the units, you'll be able to easily move shows between Tivo's. DirecTV removed the MRV code from 6.3


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

So that would make it a huge difference between the two versions. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

ForrestB said:


> Since you've got two DirecTivo's, then you'll probably want to stay with 6.2a because after hacking or zippering the units, you'll be able to easily move shows between Tivo's. DirecTV removed the MRV code from 6.3


Is 6.3 even available on SD units? I thought it was only for the HD-DVR250 (HDTV) units?

-HH


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

Hichhiker said:


> Is 6.3 even available on SD units? I thought it was only for the HD-DVR250 (HDTV) units?


Yes.

I also intend on keeping 6.2a as long as I can. MRV being the main reason. The reliability between 6.2a vs 6.3e being the 2nd reason. (see link above)


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

HellFish said:


> Yes.
> 
> I also intend on keeping 6.2a as long as I can. MRV being the main reason. The reliability between 6.2a vs 6.3e being the 2nd reason. (see link above)


Thanks, Looks like I've been living under a rock.

Is it safe to assume they have not changed features without changing version number so that 6.2x has MRV/HMO and no HME and 6.3x has HME but no MRV.
With MRV disabled, there is no way I will be trying 6.3, but out of curiosity, is the networking on by default on 6.3? Any other changes?

-HH


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

HellFish said:


> Yes.
> 
> I also intend on keeping 6.2a as long as I can. MRV being the main reason. The reliability between 6.2a vs 6.3e being the 2nd reason. (see link above)


I've read that thread and have one question: do those constant reboots plague 6.2a or 6.3e on SD Series 2 DTIVOs?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

networking is still off, but 6.3e includes drivers for the Tivo Branded Wireless G adapter, so that's promising.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Gunny, do you recall what the difference was between 6.2 and 6.2a? I can't seem to find that info.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

6.2a fixes the daylight saving time issues.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Both of my DirecTivo's are still on 6.2 (no a) and functioning perfectly - I see no reason to upgrade.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> 6.2a fixes the daylight saving time issues.


Ah, that's what I thought.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

It was also rumored that 6.2a may have a fix for the DTV data stream "upgrade" that was causing 6.2 to skip recordings last December/January.

So even if I wasn't concerned about the DST thing, I'd still want to have 6.2a to be safe. See this thread for details on the data stream issue:
Not recording -- "Someone modified the season pass?!?!"



Lord Vader said:


> I've read that thread and have one question: do those constant reboots plague 6.2a or 6.3e on SD Series 2 DTIVOs?


The thread in question is titled "*6.3e on standard-def units -- is it really a problem?*" So the answer to your question is that 78% of 254 people that have 6.3e on SD Series 2 DTIVOS are having problems. However, people that still have the 6.2 variety of the software have not experienced those reboot issues.


----------

